
IRS sues Facebook for $9B, says company offshored profits to Ireland - TwoFactor
https://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/facebook-faces-tax-court-trial-over-ireland-offshore-deal
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22363150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22363150).

------
markvdb
Meta remark. It took me quite some time to vet Fox Business Network for basic
journalistic quality. [0][1][2] Sorely needed because of the direct link with
Fox News.

Why not put in an article source with easier to verify journalistic integrity,
like the Irish Times [3][4] for example? That took me all of a minute to
find...

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_Century_Fox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21st_Century_Fox)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Corporation)
. I've had a short look at their website too.

[2] [https://www.foxbusiness.com](https://www.foxbusiness.com)

[3]
[https://www.irishtimes.com/business/economy/facebook-s-9bn-i...](https://www.irishtimes.com/business/economy/facebook-s-9bn-
irish-tax-row-due-to-begin-in-us-court-1.4168386)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Irish_Times](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Irish_Times)

------
nsdfg
Original source:

Paul, Katie (18 February 2020). "Facebook faces tax court trial over Ireland
offshore deal". Reuters.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN20C2CQ](https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN20C2CQ)

